# 9 weeks since lmp but baby measuring 5.5 weeks



## ginger91

I got pregnant on my second cycle of ttc. First cycle was 31 days. My LMP was on the 14th July and my fertility monitor said I ovulated either on the 30th or 31st July.

I should be 9 weeks today. Had spotting and slight cramps last night, so went for a scan at the hospital. The radiologist said that everything measured in proportion to each other with a gestational sac, fetal pole and fetus etc. It only measured 5 ½ weeks. She said that she wouldnt be concerned if Id only just had a positive pregnancy test, but that unless my dates were wrong, the baby is too small. 

Looking at dates etc and trying to see if its ok but think I may be clutching at straws.

Any advice as very upset and worried now. (Also posted on first trimester forum.)


----------



## polaris

Didn't want to read and run - I really hope that everything turns out OK for you. I am guessing that she couldn't see a heart beat - which would be OK if your dates are wrong, but obviously not good if you are really 9 weeks. It must be such a stressful time. Sorry I've no good advice.


----------



## didda

Fingers crossed for you! I thought that when I was pregnant with my LO I was further than I was - I knew my cycles inside out as I'd been trying for nearly a year, when I had my first u/s due to a bleed I thought I was 8 weeks they said I was 5 1/2 weeks... went back 2 weeks later and it was all fine and growing! When I went for my 12 week scan they moved me forward a week so I think he must have just had a slow start! Mind you he stayed put until 42 weeks... 
Good Luck hun xxx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

try not to worry.....when i had my first scan with my daughter, i was put back nearly 4 weeks from 12 weeks to 8 weeks because she was measuring small and she was measuring small the whole pregnancy.....i still wore regular clothes and didnt get a bump til nearly 20 weeks.....she was born 10 days early weighing 5lb 13.5oz......even now she is 10 months and only just grown out of age 3-6 months babygrows!!

Some babies are big, some are medium, some fat, some skinny, some small.....you might have a petite bubby like i did....


----------



## Kitten

As long as bubs is healthy and growing at some rate I wouldn't worry yet. Wait until your 12 week scan and see how things stand then. I know it's not helpful but there's nothing you can do and like has been said, baby's are different sizes. Sometimes it's best not to know! You'll probably get to your 12 week scan and be measuring spot on and you'll have worried for nothing and you'd never have known if you hadn't had this scan. My dates got pushed back about 2 weeks at my scan which confused me no end because I got a positive test when they were saying he should have been implanting, lol. He measured spot on with everything at every scan except his legs which were off the scale so I figured they were right. He seemed to stop growing at 36 weeks but was always OK enough by my next appointment to not warrant a growth scan and came out at 41+3 weighing an unexpected 6lb 14oz still with vernix so the midwives said they thought he wasn't overdue at all which is physically impossible. Sometimes things don't add up somehow, just try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy :)


----------



## soup

i thought i knew when i ovulated but at scan was put back 3 weeks by my dates. my littlke boy was born 4 days after the due date the hospital gave me and was just fine. i would say if the hospital aren't worried then there is no need for you to be. are hey going to r scan you at 12 weeks? i didn't get another scan where i live but my friend in the next town did for this reason. worth asking if it will put your mind at rest. good luck with your pregnancy and baby!


----------



## ginger91

Thanks for support everyone. Have an appointment on the 1st Oct to see if baby has grown and has a heartbeat. Was meant to be date of 12 week scan. :cry:


----------



## gills8752

I'm the same as rachiebaby. I thought i was 12 weeks along according to my lmp but at the "12 week" scan, i was only 8 weeks. (which has worked out great as I got an extra scan hehehe) I'm 19 weeks now and have just started getting a bump, so fingers crossed I continue to follow rachie and get a small bubba...I want to sneeze and have him/her pop out easily! :lol: :haha:
Don't worry about it. its most likly you mistook your dates. My cycle has been all over the place as I've got pcos!


----------



## KJunkie

Don't get too upset yet hon! I do not want to give false hope, as things may not be ok. But, I will share my experience with you hon!

When I went in for my first u/s I went in thinking I was 7 weeks pregnant. Imagine my despair when there was only a gestational sac on the u/s screen. It measured around 4 weeks. Also had some episodes of bleeding and was really convinced I was going to miscarry (again :()! But, we monitored my HCG levels and they increased but didn't double. So midwife called me in and wanted me to go for another u/s to make sure I didn't have a tubal pregnancy. 

So, went for an internal scan and saw my babes heartbeat! It was two weeks after I had my first u/s and I measured 6 weeks! It was an amazing feeling and surprised both me, OH, and midwife because we thought we knew what was going to happen. :)

So, although things could be bad ... don't get too upset yet and hold out a little because some babes just get a slow start!!! :hugs:


----------



## KZD

try and not think about it too much...babies start giving you trouble from the moment they're conceived :) just relax and enjoy your pregnancy...whatever's supposed to happen will happen!!


----------



## ginger91

Thanks everyone for your messages. I phoned the early pregnancy unit on Monday to say that I couldn't wait for another week to find out what I already know. I am now booked in for a scan tomorrow morning. Am 100% sure my dates are correct. She didn't think that timing wise the baby would be viable. Will have to get a D&C on Friday. Feeling really low and crying. Terrfied of opertion.

Just need to start again and keep fingers crossed once again!


----------



## honeygrl

ginger91 said:


> Thanks everyone for your messages. I phoned the early pregnancy unit on Monday to say that I couldn't wait for another week to find out what I already know. I am now booked in for a scan tomorrow morning. Am 100% sure my dates are correct. She didn't think that timing wise the baby would be viable. Will have to get a D&C on Friday. Feeling really low and crying. Terrfied of opertion.
> 
> Just need to start again and keep fingers crossed once again!

Don't give up before you even give it a chance! My dates were a month off what it should have been too but the pregnancy is entirely healthy. I just skipped a period before I got pregnant. It happens all the time. 

And if the worst happens, the operation isn't terrible. I have had 2 D&Cs and was able to walk out of the hospital the day of without help and without any pain. I felt slight period cramps for a few days but they weren't even as bad as a period and I was given pain meds just in case but never needed them. The procedure takes the doctor about 10 minutes to perform.

But again, there may be nothing wrong at all!!!!


----------

